# 2nd TV is HD: What to Do?



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked/discussed before...(I cannot find a specific answer via "search"):

I presently have the 622 unit (and the "everything" package from Dish). The primary set is HD and the second set is an old standard tv. (I also have an OTA antenna attached).

I just called Dish because I wanted to upgrade the equipment so that I could receive HD for the second set (I'm getting an HDTV for the bedroom) and was told that, because I had already upgraded from the model 6000 (I believe that was the unit's name) to the 622...I would have to purchase a second 622 for the second tv for $549 (or, $599 for the 722) and then I would have a monthly bill with Dish for approx. $6-7 over the $121.03 I am presently paying.

Is the above correct? (I hope it's clear!)

(I was not given any other option.)


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

edw said:


> Sorry if this has been asked/discussed before...(I cannot find a specific answer via "search"):
> 
> I presently have the 622 unit (and the "everything" package from Dish). The primary set is HD and the second set is an old standard tv. (I also have an OTA antenna attached).
> 
> ...


A second DVR will cost you about $12 extra per month.

If you buy it they charge you a $6 account fee + $6 DVR fee
If you rent it from them they charge you a $6 rental fee + $6 DVR fee

I think you can only get one rental per year so you would have to wait to get a 2nd 622/722 or as you said you can buy one but they are expensive and you save nothing over a rental.

-JB


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

jrb531 said:


> A second DVR will cost you about $12 extra per month.
> 
> If you buy it they charge you a $6 account fee + $6 DVR fee
> If you rent it from them they charge you a $6 rental fee + $6 DVR fee
> ...


JRB531,

Thanks for the reply. Just so I understand...the second set (HDTV) will receive the same "package" reception as the first HDTV (meaning "everything")?

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

edw said:



> JRB531,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Just so I understand...the second set (HDTV) will receive the same "package" reception as the first HDTV (meaning "everything")?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


Yes, that's correct. However, if you sub to the AEP ("Everything Pak'), you will NOT have to pay a DVR fee for either receiver. So, your bill will only go up $6/mo (plus any taxes). This is whether you own or lease the receiver. jrb531 is correct that you can only do a "dish'n it up" upgrade once every 12 months. I'm not sure if they would consider this a "dish'n it up," though, since you would be ADDING a second leased receiver, not replacing an existing one. Go on their website to your account page and then go to "Equipment Information." It will tell you what deals are currently available for you.

Brad


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You might consider emailing [email protected] and asking to lease the additional receiver. In the past some people have done this, explaining they were a long time customer in good standing, and they were allowed to do it without purchasing the second receiver. I would think if you have been subed to the AEP for a while you could qualify.


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

Bradtothebone/ChuckA:

Thanks, both. (Watching television is an expensive proposition!)


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

I just checked my account @ Dish...it appears that the "Dish'n It Up" does refer to replacment rather than adding...I don't see an option for leasing a second 622/722...so, I guess I'm stuck with purchasing the unit.
(I just e-mailed Dish for a written response.)


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Why don't you get a ViP222?

It will eventually have DVR capabilities with an external drive but it would be cheaper to get it now.


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

koji68,

Thanks for the suggestion. I still have some time to make a decision.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> You might consider emailing [email protected] and asking to lease the additional receiver. In the past some people have done this, explaining they were a long time customer in good standing, and they were allowed to do it without purchasing the second receiver.


This is exactly what I did. I currently lease two 622's.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It's been stated here before that you can lease up to 4 tuners, which equals 2 622/722 receivers. I had no problem when I asked to lease a 2nd 622 to replace a 301 which I owned. I also have the AEP. I was told my cost after the upgrade charge would be $6/month. But my bill never changed. I guess deactivating the old 301 removed a second receiver charge and that offset the second lease charge. 

I'd had my first 622 for over a year so that may have some impact on getting authorized for the second one. Now that the initial high demand for 622/722 receiver is over I'll bet a supervisor could waive any restriction on getting a second within 12 months, especially if you've been a loyal customer.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

This is probably an obvious option, but it's what I did on mine. I use the HDMI for one TV and run 5 RCA cables + RF extender for the second TV. Downsides are that both are sharing the single tuner and one TV must use component video, but for my setup it works great.


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

Resolved...got 2nd 622.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Please tell us how you got the extra receiver. Did you email [email protected], call Dish, etc. Did you lease or buy. What was the end result?


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

Rovingbar,

Sorry...I am leasing the unit which will be installed next week. 

Again, thanks to all.


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a similar problem except that I have 3 TVs I need to setup.

I'm looking @ getting the ViP722 for one of the HDTVs by itself, and then the ViP222 for the other HDTV and the remaining SDTV. However, I can't configure it this way online.

Why the heck can't you setup a single HDTV with a DVR from the system builder? Seems really stupid to me.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Tell the builder program you have another SDTV to go along with the HDTV and you want DVR. When you get the 722 you can operate it in Single mode as desired, but the builder assumes everyone wants the cost saving of Dual mode. Just play along.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Interesting.. I wish I had known about the email address.. I called support and asked about leasing a second receiver but they told me the system doesnt even let them add the second receiver until my 12 months is up.. This might be true as I called a day before the 12 month period expiration and was told the same thing.. When I called the next day, they set me up for the second receiver. ..



ChuckA said:


> You might consider emailing [email protected] and asking to lease the additional receiver. In the past some people have done this, explaining they were a long time customer in good standing, and they were allowed to do it without purchasing the second receiver. I would think if you have been subed to the AEP for a while you could qualify.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Is it true that you absolutely can not lease three 622's?

I have two 622's and been with E* for almost 18 months, did anyone ever managed to lease a 3rd 622 by emailing the CEO or some other means?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> Is it true that you absolutely can not lease three 622's?
> 
> I have two 622's and been with E* for almost 18 months, did anyone ever managed to lease a 3rd 622 by emailing the CEO or some other means?


I am currently leasing 3 622's and still have my old 921 active as well. When they were switching the voom channels to mpeg4 in August, I called when I saw the message on my 921 for a special upgrade. I had my 3rd 622 within the week but I had to convince them that I didn't need it installed because I could do it myself.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

craig8868 said:


> I am currently leasing 3 622's and still have my old 921 active as well. When they were switching the voom channels to mpeg4 in August, I called when I saw the message on my 921 for a special upgrade. I had my 3rd 622 within the week but I had to convince them that I didn't need it installed because I could do it myself.


If I understand you correctly, your 3rd 622 was to replace the 921, even though you kept your 921, if your 921 was owned not leased, the 3rd 622 could be considered a purchase, only it was free. Can you verify it was in fact a monthly lease on your bill? Monthly cost for a leased box and a purchased box is the same, but the name of the fee may be different. Or put it another way, if you are to cancel DISH service today, you do not need to return the 3rd 622.

On the other hand, if three-622 lease is in deed possible, I have some basis to work on mine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> If I understand you correctly, your 3rd 622 was to replace the 921, even though you kept your 921, if your 921 was owned not leased, the 3rd 622 could be considered a purchase, only it was free. Can you verify it was in fact a monthly lease on your bill? Monthly cost for a leased box and a purchased box is the same, but the name of the fee may be different. Or put it another way, if you are to cancel DISH service today, you do not need to return the 3rd 622.
> 
> On the other hand, if three-622 lease is in deed possible, I have some basis to work on mine. Thanks for the info.


Yes I own the 921 and didn't want to send it back for $10 so I put it in my kids bedroom for them to use on a SDTV. If I cancelled my service today, I would have to return all 3 622's. Hope this helps

Craig


----------

